# 10,000 B.C



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey is anyone else looking forward to seeing the new movie 10,000 b.c it doesn't look like the best movie but it looks like it at least has the potential to be semi-good


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 2, 2008)

Cavemen vs. ancient evil egyptians? i'm there.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm when you put like that i take it back not semi-good it should be better then that 
but the previews did look very good for it


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 2, 2008)

Shit looks hot. Been keeping tabs on it for a while, can't wait.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 2, 2008)

I've watched the trailer,

and I have no idea what it's supposed to be about. Good job!


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

it's about this caveman dude and umm...well it's about this caveman


----------



## -18 (Mar 2, 2008)

Im waiting for it, me and my classmate will have a date on friday and she said that she want to watch that movie


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 2, 2008)

RikaUtari said:


> it's about this caveman dude and umm...well it's about this caveman



Just goes to show how good the trailer was.

This movie looks like shit. And considering it's from the same people who made "The Day after tomorrow" and "Pearl Harbor," there's even less of a chance it could be decent.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Just goes to show how good the trailer was.
> 
> This movie looks like shit. And considering it's from the same people who made "The Day after tomorrow" and "Pearl Harbor," there's even less of a chance it could be decent.



you always know how to make laugh til it hurts


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2008)

So, basically, it's a movie about whatever the hell director wants?

It looks like Caveman are somehow around while Dinosaurs are still there, and then, after the Go'ould left earth, the remaining humans are evil now or something and they fight with Mammoths and Sabre-Tooth Tigers?  

Fucking hawt dreds, though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for the bible thumpers to start bitching about this film


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for scientists to start bitching about this film.

I mean, seriously, Cavemen, Dinosaurs, Mammoths and Egyptians lived together in the same time period?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 3, 2008)

don't forget Scientologist


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 3, 2008)

If someone can tell me what this movie is actually supposed to be about in 1 sentence I might be remotely interested.  From the previews all I get is SABOR TOOTHED TIGER, MAMMOTH, LOTS OF LIGHTING!  I think I'm watching an old Power Rangers episode.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 3, 2008)

could of been re hashed from a MMPW episode


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 3, 2008)

Actually it's about a mamooth hunter who tries to rescue his people by travelling through UNKNOWN lands and stumbles upon a lost civilization with other shit and stuff and um yeah.

So it's sorta like Journey to the centre of the earth set in 10000BC O.o

Looks fun


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 3, 2008)

It look amazing on how all the designs were done. It sounds more then interesting to me and will be one of my first checkouts. When it comes to my little town that is.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 3, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I'm waiting for the bible thumpers to start bitching about this film


Don't see why they would...that caveman could be Adam, and in Genesis there is talk of ancient cities already established during Adam's time 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm waiting for scientists to start bitching about this film.
> 
> I mean, seriously, Cavemen, Dinosaurs, Mammoths and Egyptians lived together in the same time period?


don't see why the should...Mammoths, sabretooths and Cavemen all were around 12000 years ago and many scientists believe the Pyramids are much older than theorized since no one has actually proven when they were built 



Sean Connery said:


> don't forget Scientologist


don't see how they could...this could be the story of how our brave ancestors fought off the minions of evil lord Xenu 



Sasuke said:


> Looks fun


 what he said.


----------



## Wilham (Mar 3, 2008)

This movie looks alright but I hate how the writer has to incorporate a love story in everything he writes. That is what takes away from the movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2008)

It makes no sense at all, but it looks like a decent action film, I guess.

I can't wait for the cavemen from Geico to start making a fuss.


----------



## Felt (Mar 3, 2008)

Who's playing the main role, because I'm guessing the caveman will be shirtless alot


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope it will be much better than Apocalypse.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> I hope it will be much better than Apocalypse.



was that the one directed by the Jew Hater Mr Mel Gibson


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 4, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> was that the one directed by the Jew Hater Mr Mel Gibson


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Yes, that's the one.



I heard it sucked ass, was that true


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> I heard it sucked ass, was that true



i thought it was aight...probably as accurate as youre gonna get for a period flick set in the Aztec times.

i'm a fan of ancient history so i'm easily won over by big budget history flicks.


the plot was pretty simple tho, nothing ground breaking.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 4, 2008)

The concept is epic imo. The tag lines are awesome too:

"The first hero"

"When Legend began"

The marketers did a good job on this I'm certainly sold.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 4, 2008)

It was an average film that was waaaaaay overhyped and overrated.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 4, 2008)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> It was an average film that was waaaaaay overhyped and overrated.



well said my friend


----------



## murasex (Mar 5, 2008)

I have been waiting for this movie for a month!
So definitely am going to watch it Friday/Saturday.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 6, 2008)

what's next, he yells out

We Are Cave Men to 300's This is Sparta


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 6, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> what's next, he yells out
> 
> We Are Cave Men to 300's This is Sparta



best thing they can do with the cave men is give them little more than grunts and shit...leave the actual language to the Ancients.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 6, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> best thing they can do with the cave men is give them little more than grunts and shit...leave the actual language to the Ancients.



sounds about right


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm totally psyched about the movie though the rating on rottentomatoes really brought me down

Shit got a 13% 

Saying that it's special effects is the da bomb but it's story is absolute shit


Though I have faith that it,ll meet my expectations


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I'm totally psyched about the movie though the rating on rottentomatoes really brought me down
> 
> Shit got a 13%
> 
> ...


So only those who liked Transformers will like this? This is not good news to me.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't even understand the premise. It looks kinda........off.


----------



## Rapestorm (Mar 9, 2008)

Well I have watched it and it didnt disappoint me at all. 7/10


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 9, 2008)

The reviews I've read are saying it's one of the worst movies of all time lol.


----------



## -18 (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought it's a great movie, but it didn't amuse me, shit, most of the movies this year are absolutely fail


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't expect a Lord of the Rings or 300 kind of epic, and don't expect the special effects to be all that magnificent. The movie was decent, but if it was out on DVD I would only say rent it.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2008)

This review makes it seem like it is pretty inaccurate timewise.  Stuff like that really annoys me at movies.





			
				http://io9.com/364663/10000-bc-++-this-aint-evolution said:
			
		

> In _10,000 BC_, you've got Egyptian pyramids being built by guys using woolly mammoths. I mean, it's the goddamn ice age, and then our main character walks over a hill and suddenly he's in the Nile Valley of 2,000 BC? And these anachronistic bad guy Egyptians (from the ice age) have got ships, horseback riding, and freakin STEEL. Steel? C'mon, guys, you couldn't even consult ? I mean, why not just call the movie _2,000 BC_ and make it about ancient Egypt? Or keep it in 10,000 BC and come up with some other kind of bad guys? Jeezus.
> So anyway, our hero lives in some undefined ice age region hunting mammoths (pretty decent CGI mammoths by the way), seemingly in Europe but a mere few days' walk from Egypt. A band of guys on horseback come zooming through one day, steal a bunch of his clansmen, and take off in the direction of the aforementioned historically-inaccurate city. Did I mention that 10,000 BC was right around the time agriculture was being invented?


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 9, 2008)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> So only those who liked Transformers will like this? This is not good news to me.



Hey that's not fair Transformers had a really deep plot! There were these robots who were mad at these other robots and they fought a lot!

I'm just waiting to see if they make a sequal 9,999BC.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> Hey that's not fair Transformers had a really deep plot! There were these robots who were mad at these other robots and they fought a lot!
> 
> I'm just waiting to see if they make a sequal 9,999BC.



LOL, i wouldnt be surprised at all, and they could have guns and planes too.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 9, 2008)

All I know is that two white guys make a bunch of black people fight each other.

Motherfuck that racist shit.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 10, 2008)

@ those complaining about the timelines

Did the film guarantee that its going to be historically accurate you dumbasses? No, it didn't so stfu dickwads. 
This film sucks anyway lawl.



> So only those who liked Transformers will like this? This is not good news to me.


ZING!


----------



## Red Viking (Mar 10, 2008)

I was thinking about seeing it, but I heard this movie was really, _really_ bad.


----------



## Auron (Mar 10, 2008)

This movie was absolute trash...I don't normally care for movies being inaccurate but this one was just so stupid it made my head hurt.  Its bad enough that they had the heroes move from a mountain region, to the jungle, to the middle of the desert in like a week.  But then they had ppl in Egypt (who were led by an old white man btw LOL) building huge pyramids and riding around in boats in 10,000 BC.  Thats just some examples of the stupidity...its like they just thought up the most random stuff possible and threw it in a movie.  Not to mention the plot was basically a rip-off of Apocalypto and the action wasn't anything special either.  Overall:  -50/10


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 10, 2008)

me thinks i 'll go watch semi pro instead


----------



## Honzou (Mar 10, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> @ those complaining about the timelines
> 
> ZING!




that's like what happened with 300. 

I thought the movie was just bleh... 

I say boo to teaser trailers, they make the film seem better than it actually is.


----------



## Vermillionage (Jul 14, 2008)

I just saw this m ovie today.. because..there was nothing else on..

I didn#t liked it a bit

It was plain stupid


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

This movie sounds stupid. I'm glad I never saw it, and I plan on never seeing it.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 14, 2008)

It was complete shit.  After watching the first half an hour of it on a plane, I decided to watch to watch Vantage Point for the third time (the other two times were also on the plane.)


----------

